# Weight of Reynolds DV46T UL's



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

This may seems like a strange question but I'm having trouble figuring out the actual weight of the Reynolds DV46T UL's.

On the Competitive Cyclist site, they're listed as 1040g per pair. And I've seen a Reynolds brochure that lists them at 1040g.

However, on the Reynolds (and other) websites today, they're listed at 1155g.

Did Reynolds change the design between 2009 and 2010 and increase the weight of the wheel? The only reasons I can think why they'd do that are 1) there were problems with the 2009 (lighter?) version or 2) they want a greater weight differential between the new RZR line and DV line.


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just took a look at Competitive Cyclists site and noticed the 1040g weight is listed for the 2010 version of the Reynolds wheel.. They are usually on top of it so I'm thinking that is the right weight. I would like to know also, however, to be sure since I am considering that wheelset also (along with Zipp 303 tubulars). Anyone have the Reynolds out there that can weigh them for us?


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

I would have thought so too. But I just found this on the Reynolds site:

http://www.reynoldscycling.com/index.php?p_resource=articles

Look at the 2009 Product catalog, then the 2010. Fro 2009 the weight is listed as 1040g; for 2010 it goes up to 1155g. I feel like I must be missing something.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Water: 1 cup = 236 grams


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

jmess said:


> Water: 1 cup = 236 grams


I thought 1 cup was 8 X 28.35= 226.8 grams


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not quite*



Lil Dale said:


> I thought 1 cup was 8 X 28.35= 226.8 grams


Depends on whether you are talking UK oz (28.4 gm) or US oz (29.6 gm). Of course, then you might want to adjust for room temperature vs. water density at 4 C.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

SHBike said:


> Look at the 2009 Product catalog, then the 2010. Fro 2009 the weight is listed as 1040g; for 2010 it goes up to 1155g. I feel like I must be missing something.


Their initial run of rims in 2009 was very light... now they weigh ~300g... same as Edge. So go with 1155g. 

I'd advise getting them custom built with lighter (and better) hubs... like Alchemy.


----------



## SHBike (Jun 7, 2009)

But why the change? Were the early 2009 models subject to premature wear or breakage?


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

SHBike said:


> But why the change? Were the early 2009 models subject to premature wear or breakage?


Probably something like that...


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

My guess is that they listed the 32T weight on the 46T page by mistake. 1040 for some 46mm deep wheels would be scary for a traditional build (ie. not RZR or Lightweight style)


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

OK, this is not really related to OP but ...

I have Reynolds DV3K 46mm clinchers . They are not quite as light as DV46's. I wieghed 'em when I got 'em but I cannot remmember exactly the weight per wheel but total was just barely under 1500 grams ... I recall it was about 15 grams heavier than rated.... but I freakin' love 'em. I chose over alternatives because they are full carbon clinchers rather than aluminum and carbon. I installed five months ago and have not had them off yet. 20X24 spoke durability. My regular roadie includes chip seal and even a section of smooth-pack dirt road and they are true as day I got 'em.


----------



## t. mcbride (Jan 18, 2010)

I have the 2010 model DV46t ul and it came in at 1119 without lockring. For reference I removed the stickers which were 16 grams. That gets the wheels to 1103. Plan on tossing the brake pads that come with the wheels however as they howl like a sqealing pig.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

The part of the weight increase is the number of spokes they use.
The new ones come with 20/24 where the old ones were 16/20.


----------



## Moon (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a set of 2009 DV46T ULs. With the stickers on, no lockring, and no skewers, mine came in at 1080 grams.

This is actually my 2nd set. My original wheels came in at 1090. I whined & moaned like a baby, and I sent them back. One of my wheels had actually been built up with a pre-09 rim. It took quite awhile to get my current set laced up because they were having a difficult time with the rim production.

cpark, I'm pretty sure the old ones you're talking about (16/20) are pre-2009. Mine and the current year's are both 20/24.


----------

